# I dont understand rent in UAE



## Catalin_a (Dec 19, 2016)

Hello people, I am moving to Dubai or Abu Dhabi (not yet decided) in January 2017 and I am trying without success  to figure out how renting an apartment works in UAE.
I'm looking for studios at around 45000AED/year.
I understand that I need to have 45000 AED available in my bank account when I sign the contract with landlord if we agree on a one check payment, OR , I need to have 15000 AED in my bank account if we agree on a quarterly payment (three checks a year).
Now... If I sign the one year contract with the quarterly payment agrement and I whant to leave the country after one or two months... do I still need to cover the 30000 AED that I have agreed in contract ? Or... I just leave...

Thank you for your time. (Please excuse my bad English)


----------



## Catalin_a (Dec 19, 2016)

I am asking this because I have signed a working contract with a Italian company and in the first three months (probation period) we can terminate the contract without any notice. According to my contract, accomodation is my concern so I am trying to avoid to loose a year worth of rent in case the company that I signed for decide to cancel my working contract.

Thank you all.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

If you pay in three cheques, you hand over three cheques, each with different dates i.e the dates they are due. You dont need the money in the account to cover the post=dated cheques but at the time of the cheques being cashable, if the money isnt there the Police will probably looking to find you and put you in jail.

You are actually signing a contract for 12 months, but just deferring payment so if you want out early you have to negotiate with the landlord to get out of it. You'll pay several months of cancellation normally but its down to what the landlord feels like at the time if there isnt a appropriate clause in the contract.

You can leave but of course thats absconding and you'll be in jail if you ever pass through the UAE ever again.

You should ask your employer to put you up in a hotel for the first month while you find somewhere and if you have any doubts at that time, don't rent an apartment but stay in a hotel apartment rented on a monthly basis.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

The easiest thing to do in your position is to find a temporary flatshare where you pay rent on a monthly basis. It may not be ideal depending on your position but it allows you to avoid signing a year's rental contract until you're settled into the country and job. 

Dubizzle has listings for flatshares under 'rooms for rent'. 4,000-5,000 a month will get you a flatshare in a decent apartment in the Marina or JLT. 

If you want to rent your own apartment, keep in mind that in addition to the first rental cheque you still need to pay the agent a 5% agent's fee, plus another 5% as deposit, and further deposits for the utilities. Then furnish the studio. It really does add up. The UAE is a very expensive country to move to and finding a flatshare is the most cost effective way of moving here.


----------



## Catalin_a (Dec 19, 2016)

Thank you all for reply, it was very helpful.
The problem is that I am comming there with wife and 4 year old son  so... flatshare is out of question. I have raised budget for 70000AED/year. I will see what I can find, I might cancell the contract before I came there. I am not into ideea that I might go to jail if the company that I work for let me go in the first 1-2 or 3 months (three months is the probation period starting from 01.01.2017).


----------



## Catalin_a (Dec 19, 2016)

I am also considering hotel rooms, I found one room in three star hotel in Abu Dhabi for 6800AED/month, thats 82000 year ...maybe I can even negociate for a lower price if I explain them that I whant to stay there for a full year.

What do you think ?


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

So to be clear - you won't go to jail if your company lets you go during the probation period. It was mentioned that if you sign a post dated cheque (or any cheque) without the appropriate funds in your account, then you can go to jail. 

So given your scenario, if you write 3 cheques to your landlord, the first cheque he cashes right away (and the funds are there), then you get let go from your company and don't have funds in your account for the 2nd cheque when it's cashed, the landlord can open a case against you with the police.

The avoid this, you should always have cash in your account for a cheque you have written. Or ensure you have an exit clause in your tenancy contract with very specific points on what it would cost you if you wanted to cancel the tenancy contract early. This isn't impossible. It's just something you have to negotiate with the landlord.

In regards to hotels - this is an option but my understanding is that it usually costs more to get a hotel. The other thing to consider is to obtain a valid tenancy contract. Some hotel apartments will issue you a tenancy contract and others wont. You NEED a tenancy contract (and then have to get it Ejari certified) in order to sponsor your wife and child. This is mandatory so very important for you to keep that in mind when making your decision.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Can your wife and child remain behind in Romania few a few months while you settle into the UAE? It would give you time to pass the probation period and find a suitable apartment. A budget of 60k will get you a decent 1-bedroom somewhere.

By the way, do you have school fees included with your package offer? Your child is close to the age when kids start going to school (many are already in nursery at 4 and many schools won't accept children until they've started at a nursery).


----------



## Catalin_a (Dec 19, 2016)

Thank you all for reply, you realy saved me  I think I am getting screwed here.

I had an offer for 4000$ a month (I accepted and should arive in Abu Dhabi in January 2017), no accomodation, no school package, basically just 4000$ salary, my health insurance (not family), car and gasoline plus celphone, that is it, the rest I have to figure out.
After doing research (most was your help), I realized that I have to pay for accomodation, insurance, education... and probably other things I can not immagine now. 15000AED/month for that is... not god, I am going to decline the offer.

Thank you again, realy good help.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Unfortunately that is probably the sensible thing to do. 

While a single person can just about manage a western lifestyle on that salary, with a wife and son it's really not feasible. The UAE is very expensive when it comes to accommodation and schooling. 




Catalin_a said:


> Thank you all for reply, you realy saved me  I think I am getting screwed here.
> 
> I had an offer for 4000$ a month (I accepted and should arive in Abu Dhabi in January 2017), no accomodation, no school package, basically just 4000$ salary, my health insurance (not family), car and gasoline plus celphone, that is it, the rest I have to figure out.
> After doing research (most was your help), I realized that I have to pay for accomodation, insurance, education... and probably other things I can not immagine now. 15000AED/month for that is... not god, I am going to decline the offer.
> ...


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Out of interest, what was the job ?


----------



## Catalin_a (Dec 19, 2016)

twowheelsgood said:


> Out of interest, what was the job ?


Mechanical engineer for a italian company.

PS. I realy wanted to ride my road bike on that dubai cycle track


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

$4,000 all in, for a Mech Eng in Civils isnt particularly good.

I am guessing the employer has messed up somewhere along the line and is trying to get cheap labour in to fill a budget shortfall - assuming you've got a few years experience.


----------

